
Wikipedia's lead sentence problem - ZeljkoS
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2017-06-09/Op-ed
======
JadeNB
Uh. That took an unexpected left turn. The opening seems like a sensible
complaint/warning to me (though I'm not attuned to the fine points of
Wikipedia culture), but the fictional Americapedia excerpt seems to subtract
from the cogency of the whole.

